# Beginner Kenpo Techniques Video



## Thesemindz (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a video I made today in my home of me demonstrating the stand up kenpo techniques I teach to beginners. These techniques cover the first three belt ranks of material, and the students spend around a year at this level. Again, sorry about the motion blur, I was using my laptop webcam.







-Rob


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't watched the whole vid yet, but I want to say your techs look pretty sharp; however, I cringe every time you break posture for emphasis of power. You actually become weaker at that moment and your ability to transit out of broken posture is slower than had you just settled into the move with good posture; so, over all it makes you slow. I applaud you for posting, some pretty powerfull looking techs, but never break the first principle of motion.
Sean


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Sean. I do need to work on my posture. I have a tendency to lean in to my opponents. When I was coming up through the ranks I was way overweight and I would wear out my opponents by leaning into them and weighing them down. I lost the weight, and had to learn how to fight as a skinny little guy, but I've since put the weight back on. I always emphasize the importance of good posture with my students, but sometimes it's hard to listen to the lessons we're teaching.

Thanks for watching the video.


-Rob


----------

